# How many online forums do you regularly participate on?



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

including PerC (or excluding PerC if you don't regularly post here)

Let's say regularly is at least one post every two weeks.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Only PerC. I've pretty much ditched forums for Discord.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Regularly: 2... PerC and AVS (AV Science Forum).

Very occasionally... a few automotive forums.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Just PerC.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

PerC it is.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Just PerC, but I've probably participated in another one in the past, but I can't remember which one. I believe it had to be on the subject of animation though. Plus, do subreddits count? I've known to be on a few, such as MBTI, Undertale, Rick & Morty, etc.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

only this one


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

PersonalityCafe, Serebii, and sometimes Warrior Cats RP (depends on how busy I am). So I'll go with three. 

I'm registered on a lot more: Tulpa Forums, DeviantART, NaNoWriMo, Bulbagarden, The Cave of Dragonflies, PokéSun, Columbine Massacre (it's investigative, not condoning), Theme Park Review, DreamViews, Twokinds, Cross Time Cafe, FeralFront, Psych Forums, Psych Central, Themed Attraction, and of course Reddit, but keeping up with all of those on a regular basis is exhausting. So I don't post much. Some of them I haven't logged onto in ages.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

A Dutch Football Game forum
A Belgian games forum (and biggest forum of Belgium - talked here a lot about weather, movies and politics as well, but the annoying thing is that 95% of the users is right-wing and don't take me seriously)
A Dutch General forum (but maybe once in two weeks is maybe not enough)
A Dutch-Belgian movies forum
A Belgian Football Game forum
An American personality forum (this one)
A UK weather forum (Netweather)
A Belgian/Dutch Weather forum
An eating disorder forum

I might forget a few, but these are the most important ones. I'm active on reddit as well.

I'm probably registered to 40 to 50 forums...

I'm also well known to those forums... I even experience sometimes people recognizing me in a multiplayer game because of my username haha. In some way, i am an online celebrity lol.

Would i recommend doing what i did/am doing. Absolutely not. The internet is a hostile place.

I think i'm however most active currently on PerC. What i like about this forum, is that this is the only place where not at least 90% of the users are males... PerC has lots of females, i think that makes discussions more interesting. The atmosphere of PerC is also on the better side, less elitist than the other forums, where people have groups of people who've been a member for a long time, and exclude the rest. The Dutch/Belgian film website Moviemeter is maybe the forum which has the best atmosphere, maybe because of the strict rules (no football / no politics for example), diversity among members (of course elitist cinéma might have elitist people discussing it) and the general board has a lot of close-minded views (opinions at all kinds of movies).

In general, i like forums without a like / thank and especially dislike button more.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I've registered to several other forums, but I kinda forgot they existed until I saw this thread.
It reminds me that the password manager cleaning/reorganization is long overdue.
Maybe if I actually got around to put forum passwords in their own folder I might visit them more.
If they even exist at all anymore that is. xD

Edit: 
Holy shit, just did a rough cleanup.
There was 9 forums burried in that pile.
Not including the game folder, that is a monster all of it's own lol xD


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

I just use Perc atm. I used another forum for 10 years but it's pretty dead now.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

I voted two: PerC and an investment forum.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Just this one.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

I've been banned from a lot of forums and discord servers so just PerC right now and YA! if that counts idk


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Only PerC and it’s my 1st online forum ever as a member.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

2. 

Post Whore on both. 

I regret nothing.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

All of them, I'm a Ti dom. Really though, 1.5.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Just this one.


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

2. This and...uh...the sims 4.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

I used to be apart of alot of forums. Now its just personality cafe from time to time ( oldest account on a certain forum was from 2005 and... its cringy ).


----------

